#  ,     80-40

## R4AAY

,       120   (20-,  6-7), ,       ,        80, 40.         .     -,        80    .  .  22, 20, 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8  2,     .  ?

----------

> .  22, 20, 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8  2,     .  ?


K3EQ.

----------


## Eugene163

...magnit.ant.pdfSDBA.pdf

----------


## rk6arc

.   http://www.tvs.ru/mast-bracket/antenna-mast.html

----------


## roma59

.    1000          .

----------


## rv9yk

- ex UL7QF   -        ...     ,             ....

----------


## RZ3FQ

> 40  50


   , 2      .

*  10 ():*

  .    80, ,      , GP   ,
   ,     80 .
 ,   .

----------


## RO5D

> 80, ,      , GP   ,


       ...
         ( )...




> 10 20 10  40     3,5 dBi   22       2.


   HalfSquare      ( )         ...




> 10 20 10            40  50 ,


 ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA0OAG*, 


> ,


   ,   ,     ,    "..., ...",  ,    (       " "   15...20,  ,     ),      ""     .

----------


## RO5D

> -   ,    ,  .


   ...
         Inv L...
       ,     ...

    ,  2,  ...

   ~ 30 %   ...

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*UA0OAG*
 ,          160.  https://forum.qrz.ru/39-eksperimenta...diapazona.html
   .     .
      .     .        .
Ÿ   .    .

        50 .  Ga  .   160  80 -  ,        .




> 80 .


 Ga 1?  ,  Ga     3.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA0OAG*, 


> ,   ,


      118  . ,           ,     (      ,  ).

----------


## UR6EF

> ,     .


     .  ,         7  .    .      .

----------


## 240

> 


  .        .     , -     .     .     .   .   10    ,   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*art74*, 


> :
> 
> 15.maa


,  "" , 5...7 ( 40  10  ,     80  ),    ,     ",  "   15.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*240*, 


> .     , -     .


   "", "..     ,  -      ( ,   ,  ,   ,   )",      " "  "",     ,   5..10 ( ""    ""),    ""    ,     . ,   ""  (8 .        15,  . 25,    "",   ,    ,    ,    ),    (    )       .

----------


## art74

,   80, 40, 30, 20     ,   20      .

80.maa 40.maa 30.maa 20.maa

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## art74

mmana       LC          L  40  15    17  15         .  80   L  C.          80  15.  NEC   LC     ,         . 

17 2.maa 20 2.maa 30 2.maa 40 2.maa 80 2.maa

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 240

.   ,      .   ,     .
   ,       . 
       .  -  .     -  DX. 
   ""  "" ,   ,    (  ),   "",

----------


## HAZ

> -  .     -  DX.


  "" 6  1992        ( "  LONG WIRE"  . 46).
     2 ,    160  .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## 240

> "" 6


  . .           .
           . 
 . .      . "". :Razz:

----------


## HAZ

> .


 -   (  ,  );   20  - ""   ""  1 :

----------


## art74

0,3

----------

ua4sz

----------


## ua3rmb

> -


///

----------


## art74

,      ?  :Smile:      -          .

----------


## RA9SVY

Del.

----------

art74, R6CW_Alex, UN3L, UR5VFT

----------

